# Kwikfish



## willfishforfood (Feb 7, 2009)

As most that have read my post I a salmon/steelhead fisherman.
I was at the Sportmans show and picked 8 new luhr-Jensen Kwikfish and when I got them home and looked at the lable they are now made in China.
The molds are not the same. I hope they work the same. Sad day.
WFFF


----------

